# HONG KONG | 212-232 Des Voeux Road Central | 130m | 28 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

上環丨德輔道中212-232號丨130米丨28層 - 香港 - 高楼迷摩天族


上環丨德輔道中212-232號丨130米丨28層 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------

